# TT Mk1 B5 2.7T RS Prototype - The Inside Story



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

When the 30th Anniversary of quattro GmbH display opened earlier this month, a rather unassuming first-generation Imola Yellow TT coupe was part of the show. Were it not for some minor changes to the chin and an interesting decklid spoiler, even the most discerning eye may not have seen it as anything more than a yellow TT 3.2. However, a simple view of the engine bay with its longitudinally mounted 2.7T biturbo proves the car is much more than that, a little-known secret prototype quattro GmbH dusted off in order to celebrate its most storied and often secretive past and a Frankenstein-like car most worthy of this Halloween season.

While in Nevada last week to test the Audi RS 7, I was able to catch up with quattro GmbH product boss Stefan Reil and he gave me the inside story on this most interesting car.

More here: http://fourtitude.com/features/Misc...audi-tt-2-7t-b5-unknown-surprising-prototype/


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

What a cool story!

That must be a really fun to drive TT.


----------



## Bago47 (Jul 26, 2012)

Yeah, with that 2.7T at the front I bet it understeer A LOT... and that's probably the reason it never came in production. Too bad, they should've made mid-engined TT with 50:50 weigth distribution, now THAT would be something


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Ugh I just saw the feed on Facebook and reposted the link. Didn't see you had it up first. Beautiful car. Beautiful :beer:


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

You're always missed Mr. George , whats holding back on ur TT progress ? no RUSH!.


----------



## Foolee (Mar 23, 2013)

Cool car, I bet it's a blast to drive. Not that my 180Q is not.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Very cool.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Now accepting s4 donations.....I don't drive my car as is so might as well do something dumb and crazy:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

_Very_ cool story George!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> _Very_ cool story George!


Thanks guys.


----------



## rstolz (Jun 16, 2009)

I've only been behind the wheel of one biturbo in an allroad, and that motor was a blast in that heavy car, I can only imagine the smiles this thing would generate.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

This is awesome. Would love to see a documented build on it..


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

This is pure awesomeness. I can't believe the details were under cover this whole time. 
I wonder If there's more detail documents from the build. 
The 2.7t is an amazing power plant. I recently bought an allroad (I've always wanted one  ) I loved it so much I bought a 6 speed parts car so I can make it manual lol. Curious to how much better (or worse ) that TT handles with a b5 underpinnings and the larger 2.7 up front. 

It shows that Audi really did have the means to make the TT into a true sports car. Instead it was a plagued with mk4 parts... I still love my TT for what It is. <3


----------



## rstolz (Jun 16, 2009)

This is a B5 with TT skin, not a TT with a 2.7 drivetrain. The handling characteristics would be all B5 or better. Maybe a bit jittery with the short TT wheelbase, but that would just add to the smiles.

I think Audi just won the Halloween costume contestumpkin:


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

rstolz said:


> This is a B5 with TT skin, not a TT with a 2.7 drivetrain. The handling characteristics would be all B5 or better. Maybe a bit jittery with the short TT wheelbase, but that would just add to the smiles.
> 
> I think Audi just won the Halloween costume contestumpkin:


That's what makes it 10x better. How it should of been done!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

rstolz said:


> This is a B5 with TT skin, not a TT with a 2.7 drivetrain. The handling characteristics would be all B5 or better. Maybe a bit jittery with the short TT wheelbase, but that would just add to the smiles.
> 
> I think Audi just won the Halloween costume contestumpkin:


And to think the ABT DTM was a v8 rwd car and this could have just as much power and converted to rwd :heart:


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

Any more pictures, particularly of the suspension and driveline parts?


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

18T_BT said:


> Any more pictures, particularly of the suspension and driveline parts?


Here are some belly pics that were posted in Quattroworld. As someone else said earlier in this thread, looking from that angle, it's more B5 with TT clothing than the other way around.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

18T_BT said:


> Any more pictures, particularly of the suspension and driveline parts?


Unfortunately that's all we have.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

I know this isn't it, but I did stumble upon this:


http://www.dialynx.co.uk/Performance/photos.html


http://memimage.cardomain.com/ride_images/1/1213/4981/3032490020_large.jpg
http://memimage.cardomain.com/ride_images/1/1213/4981/3032490021_large.jpg
http://memimage.cardomain.com/ride_images/1/1213/4981/3032490022_large.jpg
http://memimage.cardomain.com/ride_images/1/1213/4981/3032490028_large.jpg
http://memimage.cardomain.com/ride_images/1/1213/4981/3032490024_large.jpg


----------

